# northern illinois - Boss 8.2 Poly VXT



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

Up for sale is a Boss 8.2 poly VXT..Plow was used for 2 years and now has been sitting as a backup for the last 2 years or so. Plow has been serviced by dealer every year used or not. Included is plow, wiring harness and a bracket from a 2011 Ram. Always kept in shop when not being used and washed, oiled after each storm when in service. Everything works as should on plow. Asking 3750.00 OBO


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Any cracks on hinges? Where in Northern Il?


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Any cracks on hinges? Where in Northern Il?


No cracks on hinges..Currently located at our storage place in Spring Grove Illinois.


----------

